# Rash on Inner Leg



## forensicbp (Jun 14, 2010)

I attached a pic of the rash that recently appeared on my puppy's inner leg. She had similar bumps not too long ago (although they were barely noticeable) and my vet noticed them when she was being spay and gave me some antibiotics. Don't know if this is the same or if it's different or if it will go away on its on. I'd rather not go to the vet if I don't need to as I'm sure you all understand.

Any suggestions. 

Thanks


----------

